# MTD Huskee LT4200 won't idle, hunts



## Pat Appleson

Hi, I've got my daughter's Huskee LT4200 to get running after an extended stay in the shed. I'm having trouble with the idle adj. It hunts and won't run below "fast" and you have to leave it in "choke" position and it still hunts. I believe the governor is hanging up. Is that inside the five bolt cover on the upper crankcase? This is right where the info and manuals seem to end on the Internet. 
Also, the steering is awful, very difficult to steer and it turns to the left more then the right.
I'm planning on replacing the steering gear and cleaning & greasing the front end. Any suggestions? Or is that just the way it is? I've inflated the tires to the correct PSI.

MTD customer support is useless. 

So far, I've replaced the Battery, Carburetor, all filters, removed and cleaned the gas tank, replaced the fuel hoses. All the cutting deck pulley's have been replaced along with the blades. New Magneto has been installed. It starts in about one revolution, but hunts and I can't seem to make it run at half throttle with out stalling. The Gear system and drives seem to work ok.
Here is the model #'s. We think it's a Kolhler, but may be a B&S, nobodies been able to tell me. 
Brand Name: Huskee Model: LT4200 Transmatic Lawn Tractor
Service Model Series: 700
Production Model # 13W2775S031
Serial # 1C082B80094
DOM: 03/2012
(Note: I think it a Kohler, but I'm not sure)
Engine OEM: Kohler, Inc. Model: Powermore, Premium OHV Engine
Kohler Engine Div. 420cc (13Hp) OHV
Serial # 4P90JU/1110191B0543
Stamped on Crank Case 5 bolt access cover: L-YW-1P90 - 01-01

Thanks in advance for your help.
Best regards
pat KN4KWC
[email protected] -- www.appleson.com


----------



## Pat Appleson

Reply #1: Hi, I've got my daughter's Huskee LT4200 to get running after an extended stay in the shed. I'm having trouble with the idle adj. It hunts and won't run below "fast" and you have to leave it in "choke" position and it still hunts. I believe the governor is hanging up. Is that inside the five bolt cover on the upper crankcase? This is right where the info and manuals seem to end on the Internet.
Also, the steering is awful, very difficult to steer and it turns to the left more then the right.
I'm planning on replacing the steering gear and cleaning & greasing the front end. Any suggestions? Or is that just the way it is? I've inflated the tires to the correct PSI.

MTD customer support is useless.

So far, I've replaced the Battery, Carburetor, all filters, removed and cleaned the gas tank, replaced the fuel hoses. All the cutting deck pulley's have been replaced along with the blades. New Magneto has been installed. It starts in about one revolution, but hunts and I can't seem to make it run at half throttle with out stalling. The Gear system and drives seem to work ok.
Here is the model #'s. We think it's a Kolhler, but may be a B&S, nobodies been able to tell me.
Brand Name: Huskee Model: LT4200 Transmatic Lawn Tractor
Service Model Series: 700
Production Model # 13W2775S031
Serial # 1C082B80094
DOM: 03/2012
(Note: I think it a Kohler, but I'm not sure)
Engine OEM: Kohler, Inc. Model: Powermore, Premium OHV Engine
Kohler Engine Div. 420cc (13Hp) OHV
Serial # 4P90JU/1110191B0543
Stamped on Crank Case 5 bolt access cover: L-YW-1P90 - 01-01

Thanks in advance for your help.
Best regards
pat


----------



## Pat Appleson

Reply #2: Hi, I've got my daughter's Huskee LT4200 to get running after an extended stay in the shed. I'm having trouble with the idle adj. It hunts and won't run below "fast" and you have to leave it in "choke" position and it still hunts. I believe the governor is hanging up. Is that inside the five bolt cover on the upper crankcase? This is right where the info and manuals seem to end on the Internet.
Also, the steering is awful, very difficult to steer and it turns to the left more then the right.
I'm planning on replacing the steering gear and cleaning & greasing the front end. Any suggestions? Or is that just the way it is? I've inflated the tires to the correct PSI.

MTD customer support is useless.

So far, I've replaced the Battery, Carburetor, all filters, removed and cleaned the gas tank, replaced the fuel hoses. All the cutting deck pulley's have been replaced along with the blades. New Magneto has been installed. It starts in about one revolution, but hunts and I can't seem to make it run at half throttle with out stalling. The Gear system and drives seem to work ok.
Here is the model #'s. We think it's a Kolhler, but may be a B&S, nobodies been able to tell me.
Brand Name: Huskee Model: LT4200 Transmatic Lawn Tractor
Service Model Series: 700
Production Model # 13W2775S031
Serial # 1C082B80094
DOM: 03/2012
(Note: I think it a Kohler, but I'm not sure)
Engine OEM: Kohler, Inc. Model: Powermore, Premium OHV Engine
Kohler Engine Div. 420cc (13Hp) OHV
Serial # 4P90JU/1110191B0543
Stamped on Crank Case 5 bolt access cover: L-YW-1P90 - 01-01

Thanks in advance for your help.
Best regards
pat


----------



## Pat Appleson

Reply #3 Hi, I've got my daughter's Huskee LT4200 to get running after an extended stay in the shed. I'm having trouble with the idle adj. It hunts and won't run below "fast" and you have to leave it in "choke" position and it still hunts. I believe the governor is hanging up. Is that inside the five bolt cover on the upper crankcase? This is right where the info and manuals seem to end on the Internet.
Also, the steering is awful, very difficult to steer and it turns to the left more then the right.
I'm planning on replacing the steering gear and cleaning & greasing the front end. Any suggestions? Or is that just the way it is? I've inflated the tires to the correct PSI.

MTD customer support is useless.

So far, I've replaced the Battery, Carburetor, all filters, removed and cleaned the gas tank, replaced the fuel hoses. All the cutting deck pulley's have been replaced along with the blades. New Magneto has been installed. It starts in about one revolution, but hunts and I can't seem to make it run at half throttle with out stalling. The Gear system and drives seem to work ok.
Here is the model #'s. We think it's a Kolhler, but may be a B&S, nobodies been able to tell me.
Brand Name: Huskee Model: LT4200 Transmatic Lawn Tractor
Service Model Series: 700
Production Model # 13W2775S031
Serial # 1C082B80094
DOM: 03/2012
(Note: I think it a Kohler, but I'm not sure)
Engine OEM: Kohler, Inc. Model: Powermore, Premium OHV Engine
Kohler Engine Div. 420cc (13Hp) OHV
Serial # 4P90JU/1110191B0543
Stamped on Crank Case 5 bolt access cover: L-YW-1P90 - 01-01

Thanks in advance for your help.
Best regards
pat


----------



## Pat Appleson

HI,
It looks like this site has a robot spammer turned up real HIGH!!!! I'm new and had to put up three posts to get the first one up there. 
Sorry,
pat


----------



## pogobill

Welcome to the forum!
Welcome to the forum!
Welcome to the forum!
Welcome to the forum!

Sorry, couldn't help myself! I would have said it was a dirty carb issue, but I see that you have put a new carb on it. Hopefully one of our trouble shooters will swing by and help you out.


----------



## Pat Appleson

Hi Mr. Pogo Bill,
Thanks for the welcome. Like I said, you had to make three posts to prove you're not a robot. (grin) I really like this site. The people on it know a thing or two! And I looks like you're breaking even or maybe even making a buck or two, with the ads I see. Good for you! Cheers, Pat KN4KWC


----------



## FredM

what was wrong with the original carby ?, my corner neighbor did the very same thing because his rider engine was hunting, he bought a new carby and still has the hunts, I went through the engine and did all of the checks and adjustments on his rider, I even had a 17.5HP carby that I bolted up and this fixed the problem, idled and revved up well, albeit slowly because the carby wasn't jetted for a 19.5HP engine, the point being his new carby has a fault in the idle circuit and cleaning will not fix it, doesn't answer to the idle mixture screw one bit, of course the neighbor tossed the original carby.

The hunting is because the carby is running lean.

Have you still your original carby ?, did you give this a good clean out at the time?.

Don't mess with the governor until you get some reading material on the settings, I have not set a Kohler governor, only Briggs, I did try to find some info on the settings for the Kohler, wasn't successful as yet.

Can you get a close up photo of the carby side of the engine, preferably of the governor area showing the workings?.

If those specs came off of the engine, then you have a Kohler unit


----------



## Pat Appleson

Hi FredM, The old carb was leaking and when I got to it, it the whole tractor smelled terrible.
I thought I'd make it simple and just replace with a new carb. I've got the old one, maybe take the jets from the old one, if there good, clean them up and put them in. I thought is was the deal of the century, new carb $22 USD. When I did the engines in my boat, they cost about $500 each. (454cid/7.4L Chevy's). Yes, the specs are off the engine. Thanks for confirming it's a Kohler. Here's a shot. I didn't have time to take off the shroud. But, I'll get some more when I start playing with it, probably on Friday.
Thanks for your help.
I appreciate it.
Pat KN4KWC


----------



## FredM

Please don't swap jets around, they may not fit, just a shame you didn't have a look see at the original carby, the leak may have just been a dirty needle and seat.

I would expect that your old and new carby would have had a fuel shut off solenoid fitted, if so have you checked the operation of this, place your ear close to the solenoid and have someone turn the ign key to the run position and then off a few times, you should hear a click as the needle is pulled away from the main jet, have the tractor in neutral, park brake on and possibly someone sitting in the seat.

You see the small clamp bolt to the left of the oil filter and under the throttle bracket, that is the clamp bolt for the governor lever, I need you to place the throttle in the start position full choke while watching the governor lever and tell me which way the lever moves, away from the carby or towards, I need to know which way opens the throttle valve to see which way the governor works.


----------



## Pat Appleson

Hi Fred from Down Under!
Ok, I'll bench test the old solenoid. While I'm at it, I'll take the old carb apart and check it.
I'll check which way the governor moves. But, I've got a two day photo shoot for the Chamber of Commerce, so, you probably won't hear from me till late Friday.
Thanks again for your help.
Best Regards
Pat KN4KWC


----------



## FredM

G'day Pat, busy bloke I see, enjoy yourself with your photo shoot.

Cheers

Fred


----------



## Pat Appleson

G'day FredM! Okay, I've got it running very well, very smooth. Here's what happened, I removed the new carb, I had installed last week. Matched the jet size and orifices to the old carb using a digital micrometer. Boy, the old one was just a mess inside, but the new carb is an exact match. So I knew it wasn't the carb causing the hunting problem. Never rule out, "operator error". Or in this case, your's truly, goofing up while installing the new gaskets on the new carb.
I looks like I had one reversed. Problem solved.

But, I have another question for you. When parked at full throttle and closing it down to slow idle, the engine "Back Fires" two or three times. It's out the exhaust port, not the intake. What do you think is the problem? Mixture Screw?
Many thanks for you help.
Pat KN4KWC


----------



## FredM

sounds like it is running lean when idling down, backfiring will occur when shutting the engine down (switch off) if the fuel shutoff solenoid has failed or is sticking.


----------



## Pat Appleson

Hi,
I've checked the shutoff solenoid on the new carb. Works fine. You should have seen the old one, a gooey mess. What I'm talking about is it backfires when moving the throttle from wide open to slow. Not turning off the engine. After it backfires three times, everything is ok.
I just figured it was too rich. I'll fiddle with it.
Best regards
pat


----------



## FredM

how about when you open the throttle quick?, does the engine hesitate a little ?, could be the transition ports in the carby, fiddle you may have to!!.

refer my post #8


----------



## Pat Appleson

Hello Freddy!
I don't believe it does that, but I'll be putting new brakes on the deck tom. when they arrive.
I've put everything else new on it. (grin) The old brakes were hanging up in the on position. You couldn't enable the PTO, it was like stuck.
Anyway, I'll try what you said. But, as I recall, it increased RPM just fine.
Thanks Again.
pat


----------



## Pat Appleson

Hi FredM,
Okay, the brakes are fixed & working well. There's one last thing, that maybe I should put in a new post. But, here's the problem: I can't find any service information on the transmission. I've got the exploded views. What I'd like to know is, where is the transmission fluid fill and drain plugs? What type of juice does it use? I'm assuming that we're going to need to change the fluid after seven years. There is a little seepage, but only on a very small part of the bottom casting. 'Got any Ideas??? Thanks, pat


----------



## FredM

Sorry I can't help you with transmissions on these riders Pat,-- RC Wells and JohnG would be the blokes to advise you on that problem, you may have to start a new post on your transmission problem for these blokes to answer your question.

Have you tried Googling your model rider searching for info on the transmission ?.


----------

